# Need a side dish for chicken pitas



## ParrotheadLizzy (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Making Greek chicken pitas for dinner tonight. Trouble is, I have no idea what to serve with them. All ideas will be greatly appreicated!

Thanks!


----------



## kansasgirl (Oct 11, 2004)

Sending some ideas.

Tabbouleh 
1/3 c Bulgar wheat 
1/4 c Hot water 
1  Medium yellow onion, grated 
2  bunches parsley; finely chopped  
2  Ripe tomatoes, chopped 
1 tb Fresh mint, chopped 
1/3 c Lemon juice 
1/4 c Olive oil 
1/2 ts Salt 
Freshly ground black pepper 

1.In a large bowl mix bulgar with hot water; let stand 1 hr. 
2.Mix onion into bulgar until well combined.
3.Mix parsley, tomatoes, and mint into bulgar mixture.
4.Combine lemon juice, olive oil, salt, and pepper; whisk with fork until well blended. Pour over tabbouleh and mix well. 

Xoriatiki 
4 ripe tomatoes, sliced 
1 cucumber, sliced 
1 onion, sliced 
1 green bell pepper, sliced 
Olives, green and black, pitted
Capers 
Oregano
Salt and pepper to taste
Feta cheese,  crumbled
1/2 c EVOO, good quality

1.Put sliced vegetables in a large bowl. Top with the olives, capers, salt/pepper and oregano. Sprinkle with crumbled feta cheese, and drizzle with good EVOO.


----------



## debthecook (Oct 12, 2004)

A simple light greek style salad, sliced red onion, tomatoes, kalamata olives, cucumber in a greek style dressing.  A side of greek yogurt, 2 cups plain yogurt, 1 cup olive oil whisked together with 1 clove minced garlic, great for dipping, I eat that like a soup.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 12, 2004)

how about a greek soup, avgolemono. here's a recipe:

4 cups basic chicken stock [for a vegetarian soup, use Garlic Broth]
6 tablespoons (90 g) Carolina or other long-grain white rice
8 egg yolks
1/4 cup (65 ml) fresh lemon juice
coarse salt, to taste
freshly ground black pepper, to taste


In a medium saucepan, bring the stock to a boil. Stir in the rice and cook until tender, about 8 to 10 minutes.
Meanwhile, beat the egg yolks and lemon juice together in a large bowl.

When the rice is tender, slowly ladle half of the hot broth into the yolks to temper them, whisking constantly. Whisk the egg yolk mixture into the broth and place over low heat. Cook, stirring constantly, just long enough to thicken the soup. Do not boil. Season to taste with salt and pepper.



Makes about 3 cups (750 ml); 4 first-course servings


----------



## ParrotheadLizzy (Oct 13, 2004)

Thanks for the ideas! 

I will make these next week instead, and try your recipes!

Liz


----------

